# Cool bindings bro



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

*How about the goggles????*

The Best Smart Ski and Snowboarding Gear | Digital Trends


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Do they make underpants the same?????


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm gonna say those bindings might be good for snowboard schools or something? Just to let the teacher know exactly where the user is putting their weight or heel/toe pressure?

Not sure if i would want or need that info though. Or the lights. Definitely dont need the lights.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

-Why there are glowing condoms? 
-To light the way.


----------

